# first time milling pic



## bookerdog (May 13, 2006)

Well this was my first time milling. Went pretty slow at first with regular chain. When I put ripping chain on though man what a diff. Milled with a 365 which did real well. 14 inch maple


----------



## ray benson (May 13, 2006)

What kind of mill did you use? Here is your picture resized for the dial-up guys.


----------



## bookerdog (May 13, 2006)

*Mill*

Just a alaskan mill. The small one they carry. Pic of my place. Your suppose to see mt hood in this pic though. Hazy though


----------



## woodshop (May 13, 2006)

bookerdog said:


> Just a alaskan mill. The small one they carry.


Are we talking about a Granberg mill? Like thier Mark III? Curious what size bar are you pushing through that maple log with that 365?


Do you have any specific plans for your maple slabs?


----------



## carvinmark (May 14, 2006)

ray benson said:


> What kind of mill did you use? Here is your picture resized for the dial-up guys.




Thanks Ray.


----------



## bookerdog (May 14, 2006)

woodshop said:


> Are we talking about a Granberg mill? Like thier Mark III? Curious what size bar are you pushing through that maple log with that 365?
> 
> 
> Do you have any specific plans for your maple slabs?



Yes it is a granberg. The small one the 777. Im using only a 20 inch bar on it with the small maple. Will be making a fire place mantle with it. Did some red fir today had to go up to a 24 inch bar and it did just fine. Will get some pics of the red fir up by wed. Bad day tommorrow two root canals at the dentist :taped: I will be getting a 395 or a 3120 in june and the granberg 36inch mill for some bigger stuff that I have. The small mill is going to come in real handy though for the small dia. logs. I can't believe I havn't done this before I've gotten the fever and love this milling. The doug fir Im milling will be for a lean too off the shed.


----------

